# Military



## PuritanSchmidt (Jul 26, 2010)

From 05-07, I was in the US Army. By God's grace, He took me out and saved me from eternal wrath. If I had died in combat during that time, I would have surely went to hell. Now that I am saved however, I was thinking of rejoining the Army as a means to minister to soldiers. What do you guys think?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 26, 2010)

I think, Godspeed, my brother. Good way to make a living, serve God, and be a witness. Possibly even a better opportunity than being a chaplain!


----------



## Sgt Grit (Jul 26, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> I think, Godspeed, my brother. Good way to make a living, serve God, and be a witness. Possibly even a better opportunity than being a chaplain!



I agree, but the Marine Corps need you more


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 26, 2010)

PuritanSchmidt said:


> From 05-07, I was in the US Army. By God's grace, He took me out and saved me from eternal wrath. If I had died in combat during that time, I would have surely went to hell. Now that I am saved however, I was thinking of rejoining the Army as a means to minister to soldiers. What do you guys think?


 
Have you sought counsel from your elders?


----------



## Christopher88 (Jul 26, 2010)

God be with you. I have a lot of respect for you military men. Those of you who are strong Christians, I respect even more. The US. Military needs more guys like you.Thanks for serving this country, most of all thank you for serving Christ.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 26, 2010)

I think if you want to join the military, it should be because you want to defend/fight for your country. If you want to minister to soldiers, than you should get involved in some sort of outreach to them or consider chaplaincy (after some serious thought, prayer, and discussions with your elders). 

Just my 2 cents. I do not want someone fighting next to my brother and cousins who isn't actually there to fight. And they don't either.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 26, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I think if you want to join the military, it should be because you want to defend/fight for your country. If you want to minister to soldiers, than you should get involved in some sort of outreach to them or consider chaplaincy (after some serious thought, prayer, and discussions with your elders).
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I do not want someone fighting next to my brother and cousins who isn't actually there to fight. And they don't either.


 
I think that wanting to be a witness for Christ would necessarily require him to fight bravely for his country, as becomes a Christian soldier, so you have nothing to worry about.

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




rbcbob said:


> PuritanSchmidt said:
> 
> 
> > From 05-07, I was in the US Army. By God's grace, He took me out and saved me from eternal wrath. If I had died in combat during that time, I would have surely went to hell. Now that I am saved however, I was thinking of rejoining the Army as a means to minister to soldiers. What do you guys think?
> ...


 
Sphere sovereignty, Bob. The elders would no doubt have wise counsel. And he can seek it. But it should not be taken as binding in a case like this, when an individual is choosing between one or more godly vocations.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 26, 2010)

[/COLOR]


rbcbob said:


> PuritanSchmidt said:
> 
> 
> > From 05-07, I was in the US Army. By God's grace, He took me out and saved me from eternal wrath. If I had died in combat during that time, I would have surely went to hell. Now that I am saved however, I was thinking of rejoining the Army as a means to minister to soldiers. What do you guys think?
> ...


 


> Sphere sovereignty, Bob. The elders would no doubt have wise counsel. And he can seek it. But it should not be taken as binding in a case like this, when an individual is choosing between one or more godly vocations.



Riley, did you somehow think that I needed a lesson on "Sphere sovereignty"? To what purpose was your comment? By your own admission "the elders would no doubt have wise counsel" and I merely asked if the brother had sought said counsel. So where exactly did I invite the lesson?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 26, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> rbcbob said:
> ...


 
Seemed like you were maybe implying that he needed to seek his elders' counsel about it before making a decision, which he doesn't necessarily have to. Not any more than I have to ask their advice before applying for a new job.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2010)

Why wouldn't he want to seek the advice of his elders since he is seeking out a ministry opportunity? Who better to give him advice on a ministry opportunity than his ministers. Plus, if he is joining the military it would mean removing himself from his current place of worship and in many instances finding himself stationed where there is not an Biblical church, which the elders should be aware of in my opinion. They do watch over your soul. I agree with Bob, I would consult with your elders.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 26, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> Why wouldn't he want to seek the advice of his elders since he is seeking out a ministry opportunity? Who better to give him advice on a ministry opportunity than his ministers. Plus, if he is joining the military it would mean removing himself from his current place of worship and in many instances finding himself stationed where there is not an Biblical church, which the elders should be aware of in my opinion. They do watch over your soul. I agree with Bob, I would consult with your elders.


 
Right, I would keep them abreast of my plans, for sure. But if they are wise elders, they're not going to give him a "yea", or "nay", since biblically they can't. This is one of those areas which is left up to Christian prudence. I'm not taking this as a formal ministry opportunity as in a ministerial office of an elder or deacon. This sounds to be a just a function of the office of believer.


----------



## PuritanSchmidt (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your advice!!


----------



## MarieP (Jul 27, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't he want to seek the advice of his elders since he is seeking out a ministry opportunity? Who better to give him advice on a ministry opportunity than his ministers. Plus, if he is joining the military it would mean removing himself from his current place of worship and in many instances finding himself stationed where there is not an Biblical church, which the elders should be aware of in my opinion. They do watch over your soul. I agree with Bob, I would consult with your elders.
> ...


 
Brother, I assure you Bob was speaking as one called to the ministry who has a pastor's heart. He is aware of the rigors of the armed forces, as his son is a Marine. If anything, it would seem that Bob was seeking not to step over a line himself, as it was a question Mitchell's own elders would more clearly be able to answer.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 27, 2010)

Mitchell - 

I'm the only one here qualified to answer your question.


Ok, maybe not.

But here goes:

If you want to minister to Soldiers, why not plant a church in an Army town? If you want to minister from the "inside," recognize that whether you choose to enlist (in which case you'll have very little opportunity to influence anything and you'll likely face peer reprisals if/when you speak out against their immorality) or whether you choose to seek a commission (in which case you'll have to be careful lest you're perceived as using your position to cram religion on folks, but you will at least have the powerful ability to set a tone among your subordinates), you'll need to recognize that "ministering to Soldiers" for you will mean being a good worker and living a Christ-honoring life and perhaps pointing folks to Jesus from time to time. If you're really wanting to minister to people by applying Scripture to their lives and entering into the disciplemaking process with them... why not consider churchplanting near an army town? Your prior experience will help you "shape" the church appropriately and you'll know the struggles the lingo the culture, etc. to make your preaching "speak" to them in their context.

Just a thought.


----------



## Andres (Jul 27, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> rbcbob said:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


 
Not to derail the thread, but I have sought the counsel of my elders when considering potential job opportunities. Seeking counsel doesn't mean one is seeking a definitine black and white, yes or no answer. Counsel would include feedback and options like the TS is asking for in this thread. His elders should know him much better than we do here, so they would probably be more apt to help him think through his strenghts, giftings, callings, etc. 

With that being said, I would probably lean more toward Ben's advice. You can still minister to soldiers extremely effectively without actually being enlisted.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 27, 2010)

Dear sister, the only point I'm trying to make is that church elders are generally not qualified or authorized to make decisions like this for us, and that their counsel, if consulted, should therefore refrain from giving a strong recommendation one way or the other on matters indifferent to faith and morals.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 27, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Dear sister, the only point I'm trying to make is that church elders are generally not qualified or authorized to make decisions like this for us, and that their counsel, if consulted, should therefore refrain from giving a strong recommendation one way or the other on matters indifferent to faith and morals.


 
Brother, may I just ask how much experience you have pastoring Christ's sheep? I have spent the better part of the past twenty years giving counsel to the Lord's people on a wide variety of issues. It is no small task to give biblically based counsel to those committed to my care. There are even times where some would like for me to "just tell them what decision to make" when such would be beyond my authority, and thus I have to offer general biblical principles and encourage them to prayerfully make their own choice.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 27, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > Dear sister, the only point I'm trying to make is that church elders are generally not qualified or authorized to make decisions like this for us, and that their counsel, if consulted, should therefore refrain from giving a strong recommendation one way or the other on matters indifferent to faith and morals.
> ...


 
None, formally. I'm speaking as one who bears the office of Christian believer. I know what the boundaries of my office are, and am familiar with what things are left up to my own decision without my elders and deacons having authority over me. Based on your response, it sounds like you have the right idea. Blessings.


----------

